# Why do Paint pots crease on me?



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 28, 2008)

I'm a newbee here, so hello everybody
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After using MAC's paints religiousely for two years as eyeshadow base, I finally bought my first two paint pot. Everybody has been telling me how they are like paints (no creasing) but more user friendly. But i was disappointed that the paint pot crease on me after like 3 hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't know what i'm doing wrong! I apply them with a creme shadow brush from Quo (Canadian brand).

Can anyone please help me with this? I appologize if this has already been asked, I looked for this topic and didn't find it!


----------



## Ciara (Feb 28, 2008)

maybe try applying a little less product than what you are applying now.
in my experience... a little goes a long way.


----------



## Meryl (Feb 28, 2008)

^^ I agree.  You only need a little... and try your fingers instead of a brush.


----------



## Kaycee37 (Feb 28, 2008)

Also try applying a little shadow on top of it!
HTH


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I haven't tried it with fingers but i always put shadow on top of paints and paint pots. I essentially buy them as a base. i will try applying with fingers though...


----------



## Chrystia (Feb 28, 2008)

Less is more with paint pots. I do recommend using your fingers for individual use since that helps keep the paint spread evenly and thin. However, when you are doing makeup on other people fingers aren't the best option. I recommend the 249 brush helps apply evenly or a sponge applicator can also work decently. But if you put too much on, they will crease horribly, so less is more!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 28, 2008)

Paints really dry down, whereas the Paint Pots are a bit more emolllient.  It may just be the formula isn't right for you.


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Feb 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Paints really dry down, whereas the Paint Pots are a bit more emolllient.  It may just be the formula isn't right for you.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree. Paint Pots creased on my uber oily lids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Try UDPP!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 28, 2008)

Try using a makeup base underneath like Urban Decay Primer Potion or Too Faced Shadow Insurance. I had creasing issues but they are long gone since I started using a non-crease base. I know it's a bit of a pain to have to layer on different products to get the paint pots to work the way you want them too but it's really easy and you just need a little dab of base


----------



## J90 (Feb 28, 2008)

Base, base, base! if you have oily lids, try and remove that oil before you start, use blotting tissue maybe. Its helped my shadows adhere better to my skin.


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 28, 2008)

I have this problem but only with the mcqueen paintpots


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Feb 28, 2008)

Yup.. they crease on me as well...


----------



## genduk26 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to put paint before paint pot. If only paint pot, it will crease on my eyelid.


----------



## tripwirechick (Feb 29, 2008)

Painterly creases on me, but that's it. I found that using a blending brush helped though.


----------



## amoona (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't use your fingers because your fingers have oils in them. If you're already having issues with them creasing then using your fingers isn't going to help. Try using less like it was said earlier.

Also they don't work all that well on me either. I have very dry skin but very oily eye lids. It's weird because sometimes they'll be find and stay put but other times they don't work as well. Paints are the best for me so I stick with them most of the time. If I want to use a paint pot as an eyeshadow I'll put a paint pot under.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks everybody, I tried again today and this time i only put a tiny amount of p/p on my brush and then added my shadow on top. Well, I've had them on since 7 am so now it's been over 7 hours and they haven't creased yet
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am so glad the p/p is finally working for me. I really didn't want to add another base under the p/p and it looks like i won't have to...the only bad thing is that now I want more p/p


----------

